# PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!*

					Seit dem Bestehen von PC Games Hardware suchen wir jedes Jahr aufs Neue die beliebtesten Hersteller und die besten Produkte - das Jahr 2016 bildet natürlich keine Ausnahme. Machen Sie mit bei der PCGH-Leserwahl 2016 und wählen Sie Ihre Favoriten! Die Redaktion hat bereits eine Vorauswahl getroffen, Sie müssen lediglich abstimmen, wer in Ihrer Gunst in Front liegt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2016)

Danke für eure Teilnahme - ihr sichert euch Rum und Ehre, wenn ihr fleißig mitmacht.


----------



## chewara (1. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke für eure Teilnahme - ihr sichert euch Rum und Ehre, wenn ihr fleißig mitmacht.



ich schick dir ne PM mit meiner Adresse für den RUM!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2016)

chewara schrieb:


> ich schick dir ne PM mit meiner Adresse für den RUM!



Jemand hat meinen Wortwitz erkannt. DANKE


----------



## JTRch (1. Dezember 2016)

Rum, wo... aufs Wochenende her damit!


----------



## AlexKL77 (1. Dezember 2016)

Done...also den Rum natürlich noch nicht. Ist ja noch viel zu früh dafür.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Dezember 2016)

Mein Gott, ich weiß fast nirgendwo, was ich ankreuzen soll: Produktmäßiger Einheitsbrei FTW!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (1. Dezember 2016)

Erledigt, Chef


----------



## Chukku (1. Dezember 2016)

kleiner Einwand: 
Das Case von BeQuiet! heißt "DARK Base 900 (pro)" , nicht "SILENT Base ..." (Kategorie Produkt des Jahres).

Aber ich schätze, es weiß in jedem Fall jeder, was gemeint ist


----------



## XXTREME (1. Dezember 2016)

AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Done...also den Rum natürlich noch nicht. Ist ja noch viel zu früh dafür.



Quatsch


----------



## Ion (1. Dezember 2016)

Danke, dass ihr unter Lautsprechern endlich KEF als Auswahlmöglichkeit drin habt. Ich vote dafür nämlich schon seit Jahren und musste das bisher immer unter Sonstiges eintragen.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich werde später mal meine Kreuze machen 

Vlt. könnten die Gewinner der PCGH-Leserumwahl auch mal etwas springen lassen 

Ich meine nur, so ein 1.Platz, ist doch marketingmässig gut auszuschlachten


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Dezember 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Danke, dass ihr unter Lautsprechern endlich KEF als Auswahlmöglichkeit drin habt. Ich vote dafür nämlich schon seit Jahren und musste das bisher immer unter Sonstiges eintragen.



Das Feedback aus den Vorjahren ist selbstverständlich eingeflossen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## claster17 (1. Dezember 2016)

Kleiner Fehler bei KoWaKü:
Fract*i*al Design


----------



## Neronimo (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr kann ich endlich bei x86 und Grafikchips für AMD stimmen.
"Intel Ist tot, lang lebe Intel"


----------



## pizzazz (1. Dezember 2016)

früher war dasn preisausschreiben...


----------



## Dragonskull (1. Dezember 2016)

Das ist glaube ich das erste Mal seit Jahren, dass ich beim Top-Produkt weder eine Grafikkarte noch eine CPU ausgewählt habe. Faszinierend


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Dezember 2016)

1. CPUs: Intel
2. Grafikchips: NVidia
3. Grafikkarten: EVGA
4. Mainboards: Gigabyte
5. RAM: G.Skill
6. Monitore: BenQ
7. Festplatten: Western Digital
8. SSDs: Samsung
9. Soundkarten: Realtek
10. CPU-Kühler Luft: EKL Alpenföhn
11. CPU-Kühler (KoWaKü): Arctic
12. CPU-Kühler (Wasser): Aqua Computer
13. Lüfter: Arctic
14. Tastaturen: Cherry
15. Mäuse: Gigabyte
16. Netzteile: BeQuiet
17. Gehäuse: BeQuiet
18. Notebooks: MSI
19. Headsets: Steelseries
20. Lautsprecher: Edifier
21. Versender: Caseking
22. Produkt des Jahres: Samsung 960 Pro
23. P/L-Knüller des Jahres: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
24. GPU-Effizienz: GTX 1050Ti
25. Spiele: Alles *******
26. Gameplay: Planet Coaster


----------



## azzih (1. Dezember 2016)

CPUs sollte man gar keine Wertung geben, da AMD nix rausgebracht hat und Intel als nur lustige Minimal-Refreshs ohne nennenswerte Leistungszuwächse.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2016)

pizzazz schrieb:


> früher war dasn preisausschreiben...



Wir machen das seit Jahren so wie jetzt. Ein Weihnachtsgewinnspiel findet im neuen Heft statt: PCGH 01/2017: Larm und Verbrauch: Uber 100 3D-Karten im Check, BF1-MP CPU-Test, Gehause-Kompendium, Grafikkarten bis 210 EUR, Silent-PC, Monitor-Trends '17, auf DVD: DSA Satinavs Ketten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mcmrc1 (4. Dezember 2016)

Die Frage nach dem besten Hardware Versender bzw Verkäufer ist unfair da
Mindfactory, Compuland, Vibuonline und Drivecity ein und die Selbe Firma ist...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Dezember 2016)

mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem besten Hardware Versender bzw Verkäufer ist unfair da
> Mindfactory, Compuland, Vibuonline und Drivecity ein und die Selbe Firma ist...



Jein - es kann ja trotzdem jeder nur eine Stimme erhalten.


----------



## daRk351 (9. Dezember 2016)

mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem besten Hardware Versender bzw Verkäufer ist unfair da
> Mindfactory, Compuland, Vibuonline und Drivecity ein und die Selbe Firma ist...



oha, das habe ich ja gar nicht gewusst. ich kannte nur mindfactory (mit denen ich wirklich nur schlechte support und kundenservice erfahrungen gemacht habe). wozu hat mf denn diverse online firmen, wenn die preise eh alle gleich sind?? was sind die unterschiede?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Dezember 2016)

daRk351 schrieb:


> oha, das habe ich ja gar nicht gewusst. ich kannte nur mindfactory (mit denen ich wirklich nur schlechte support und kundenservice erfahrungen gemacht habe). wozu hat mf denn diverse online firmen, wenn die preise eh alle gleich sind?? was sind die unterschiede?


Um künstlich Konkurrenz zu schaffen, sich immer an der Spitze der Listen positionieren zu können und schließlich, um andere Anbieter nach und nach zu verdrängen.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (9. Dezember 2016)

Bei den Lüftern fehlt mir Noiseblocker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke für eure Teilnahme - ihr sichert euch Rum und Ehre, wenn ihr fleißig mitmacht.


Und für die Nichttrinker wäre es dann wohl *Ruhm und Ähre*


----------

